# Aw, jeez I love you guys...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...and is my face red, or what? I re-checked my profile, and sure enough, it was my error in my profile. Oh, for silliness unbounded; it was me that was tricked by your date conventions being reversed.

Now I'll just go back to my basket weaving and drooling for the rest of the day.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol no worrys hon we can just say happy birthday to you again in a month lol happens to the best of us.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------

